# STS Turbos will be 50 state legal!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Squires Turbo Systems has been working with the California Air Resource Board to offer a street legal and emissions approved turbo system for their California based customers. The time has finally come! Three weeks ago at a testing station in Riverside, an STS powered 2004 GTO not only passed the required test, but it passed with 75% lower emissions than stock! They were informed yesterday that their C.A.R.B. number should be awarded by the end of this week. This C.A.R.B. number will have a blanket policy for all of the GM based kits. This is great news for us, and for all of our power hungry potential customers in California. 

A little celebration sale is needed so we are offering $250.00 off all STS Turbo kits and 10% off their accessories that are ordered through August 31st.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-508-636-0770 in MA)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*NEW WEEKLY SPECIALS CAN BE SEEN ON - OUR WEBSITE *


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> Squires Turbo Systems has been working with the California Air Resource Board to offer a street legal and emissions approved turbo system for their California based customers. The time has finally come! Three weeks ago at a testing station in Riverside, an STS powered 2004 GTO not only passed the required test, but it passed with 75% lower emissions than stock! They were informed yesterday that their C.A.R.B. number should be awarded by the end of this week. This C.A.R.B. number will have a blanket policy for all of the GM based kits. This is great news for us, and for all of our power hungry potential customers in California.
> 
> A little celebration sale is needed so we are offering $250.00 off all STS Turbo kits and 10% off their accessories that are ordered through August 31st.
> 
> ...


 arty:


----------

